# Canada or US fishing trip?



## Bass Masterson

My wife has agreed on a fishing/camping trip next year. I am looking for advice on where to go, Canada or the US. We will be driving so I prefer something within 18 hours of north central Ohio. Would like to rent a cabin/cottage with a boat for 4 to 6 nights/days. Would like to fish for walleye and smallmouth but am open to other species. Secluded area such as pristine Canadian lakes are what I would like to find but license fees and regulations may keep me within our borders. Any input or info would be greatly appreciated as well as past experiences. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## robertj298

Canada is nice but be prepared to spend quite a bit more than you would in the states. Expect to pay $5 or more for a gallon of gas and higher taxes on anything you buy. Those along with an unfavorable currency exchange rate can make a vacation quite expensive.


----------



## backlashed

Checkout QueticoMikes posts from his trip to Quetico Lake in Canada.


----------



## c.stewart

If you are considering Erie try the area around Presquile bay. We go up every May and stay at THE PINES in Ripley NY.He has several cottages and a small motel.This place is about a mile from North East Marina.If the lake blows up you always have the bay which is semi protected.I don't know about boat rentals.


----------



## Eye pursuit

I made my first, hopefully of many, trips to The Outpost Lodge www.outpostlodge.com a month ago. My son and I really enjoyed the place. the fishing for walleye and SM was good. The area is beautiful and the owners are great people. The cabins were fine for us. I would call them nice for a fish camp. It is 600 miles from my house in Loudonville. Only 90 miles into Canada, so I filled my gas tank before crossing the boarder and had plenty to get back into the states. There were very few boats on the lakes. I think on the busiest day we saw 3 other boats from a distance and there are not many camos or other people in the area. We did not take advantage of the meals plan they offr but from what the people in the next cabins said the food is excellent. I plan to go back next year. We stayed there a week and wished we had stayed longer. PM me if you are interested in the place.


----------



## Silent Mike

Its about 17 hours north of here in Ontario, and just a few miles east of the city of Longlac. Klotz Lake is a great lake for pike, walleye, and perch. We caught 85 pike, 1 perch and 1 walleye in a week up there between 4 of us. Walleye are better in the spring, we fished in September.


----------



## moosejohn

i have been to forbes holiday resort in ontario 3 times not fancy but clean good fishing look forward to gone back check the website i take my own boat takes about 14 hrs though some say 12 good luck


----------



## bman

Quetico is awesome and I've been to a place called "fireside lodge" that has excellent pike, Muskie and smallie fishing. Like ridiculous fishing. If you go right after ice out you will also catch monster lake trout around the deep basins and islands. We had a group of 11 guys and everyone had a 40" pike and a ton ofm30-40" ers.


----------



## Bass Masterson

Thanks to all for your replies. I have looked at all your suggestions and will dig a little deeper before booking anything. I do appreciate all the advice. Does sound like I should go earlier than I was hoping for the walleye though.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snakecharmer

This is a very nice place to get the Canadian fishing experience without roughing it

http://www.seodevspace.com/pleasantpub/specials.shtml

After a stay there, you can decide if you want less amentities for the wife. Very scenic area with fairly good fishing. Georgian Bay limits suck so you won't be bringing a bunch back to fill your freezer. Most cottages rent Sat to Sat. It can be more difficult to find a 4-6 dayrental.

Border crossing - Crossed last Wed. at Peace Bridge at 2:00 am ....Total time less them a minute. No line. Coming back Sat at 1:30 PM....90 minutes to get across the bridge. This was even after cutting through the duty free shop exit to shorten the wait as traffic was backed up to that exit.. I'm sure the wait for most was 2 hours+ ...... Not sure if the Niagara Falls crossing arre better. I doubt it....


----------



## Silent Mike

Snakecharmer said:


> This is a very nice place to get the Canadian fishing experience without roughing it
> 
> http://www.seodevspace.com/pleasantpub/specials.shtml
> 
> After a stay there, you can decide if you want less amentities for the wife. Very scenic area with fairly good fishing. Georgian Bay limits suck so you won't be bringing a bunch back to fill your freezer. Most cottages rent Sat to Sat. It can be more difficult to find a 4-6 dayrental.
> 
> Border crossing - Crossed last Wed. at Peace Bridge at 2:00 am ....Total time less them a minute. No line. Coming back Sat at 1:30 PM....90 minutes to get across the bridge. This was even after cutting through the duty free shop exit to shorten the wait as traffic was backed up to that exit.. I'm sure the wait for most was 2 hours+ ...... Not sure if the Niagara Falls crossing arre better. I doubt it....


Also make sure you dont have any outstanding tickets or warrants lol. Got through to Canada in under 5 minutes. On the way back we were asked to follow this guard to this garage and be sure not to pass him or hed pop the tires. When we got there we had to empty our pockets and they searched the car (found rolling papers but thankfully we had nothing else) We had to wait on the bridge for like an hour and finally our buddy was called. 3 years earlier on the exact same trip he got a speeding ticket in the Sault. The officer said pay $50 and you can keep your licence. He thought that meant the ticket was done. He had a warrant out because he missed court etc. He had to pay like a $200 fine this time around and we could finally leave. Made for a hell of a story lol.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Silent Mike said:


> Also make sure you dont have any outstanding tickets or warrants lol. Got through to Canada in under 5 minutes. On the way back we were asked to follow this guard to this garage and be sure not to pass him or hed pop the tires. When we got there we had to empty our pockets and they searched the car (found rolling papers but thankfully we had nothing else) We had to wait on the bridge for like an hour and finally our buddy was called. 3 years earlier on the exact same trip he got a speeding ticket in the Sault. The officer said pay $50 and you can keep your licence. He thought that meant the ticket was done. He had a warrant out because he missed court etc. He had to pay like a $200 fine this time around and we could finally leave. Made for a hell of a story lol.


Our delay was just due to traffic...Once we got to the customs official she asked 3 /4 questions and we were good to go...


----------



## ohiojmj

If Georgain Bay interests you, consider Key Harbour Lodge at mouth of Key River for more modest accomodations. They have clean basic cabins with electric, 3 piece bathroom, etc. without the meal plans, pools and other amenities. Decent fishing nearby in Henvey Bay. Beautiful area of 1000's of islands, shoals/


----------



## mturack

I go to a place just North of Nestor Falls in Ontario. It's about 18 hours from Columbus. I'm making my 3rd trip up there next week. They have the portage lakes as well as big lake access. You can fish Lake of the Woods, and Crow as main lakes. I fish for everything, so it's always nice to get out and fish for something different. I got my first muskie on topwater on my last trip early in July. But it doesn't matter if you want walleye, northern, laker trout, muskie, perch, crappie, smallies etc. There's access to all of it. The owners are very down to earth real people and aren't like what I ran into with other camp owners. 

http://muskiebayresort.com/


----------



## bountyhunter

look at hayward wis , better than a canada trip, and no border hassle. they,ve got everything canada and don,t ripp you off on the money thing. I fished teel lake and the the area around it. for 20yrs. muskie /bass and eyes , crappie pushing 2# all day long.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

I would try northern NY. Lake Ontario *Chamount Bay or 1000 Islands (Goose Bay to Clayton)*. 

If you are an experienced fisherman and you have the right gear you can really do it all in this area. 

Breathtaking scenery, Trophy Musky/Pike/Smallmouth/Walleye and decent Largemouth, Great water quality and close to civilization.


----------



## kankele

Our family has been going to Lake Wabatongushi since 1949( we have our own place). it is located appx 200 miles northwest of Sault Ste. Marie, Ont. Lke is 22 miles long and located within a game preserve, therefore the wildlife is abundant, bears, moose, eagles, etc. Two lodges on opposite ends of lake--Errington's Wilderness Lodge and the one we recommend, Loch Island Lodge is at south end of lake( think fishing is better there and lower rates than up north)and you can "rent" a whole island for yourselves Wherever you end up have a great time


----------

